# Larry Tatum Kenpo Form 4



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2010)

[yt]TGatq365nZc[/yt]


----------



## RevIV (Oct 11, 2010)

I do not know the forms to well from the System but I do have a question. Towards the end of the form he goes to his knee twice for a technique. On one side his down foot is in passive position and on the next transition his down foot is in active stance.  Are they supposed to be the same or different? thanks


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 23, 2011)

I love the fluidity and power and not the riged-ness I see in most other people performing this form. I do not have this form myself but might learn it because I view it as a "Ken(m)po treasure". This form represents so much of the knowledge and techniques in the kenpo lineage, its great! 

Chris


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 23, 2011)

RevIV said:


> I do not know the forms to well from the System but I do have a question. Towards the end of the form he goes to his knee twice for a technique. On one side his down foot is in passive position and on the next transition his down foot is in active stance.  Are they supposed to be the same or different? thanks



I believe, although I do not know the form myself. That the form mirrors different belt techniques on the right and left hand sides. So the kneeling technique should be identical. But others who know AK can chime in and easily correct my ignorant assumption! 

Chris


----------



## Manny (Jan 31, 2011)

The kicks I saw in this video are low so I want to ask, what are the targets for these kicks, groin or knee?

Manny


----------



## KenpoDave (Jan 31, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> I believe, although I do not know the form myself. That the form mirrors different belt techniques on the right and left hand sides. So the kneeling technique should be identical. But others who know AK can chime in and easily correct my ignorant assumption!
> 
> Chris


 
You are correct in your hypothesis.  My best guess for the difference would be that Mr. Tatum has one ankle/foot that does not move or bend the same as the other.  I know, for myself, that once while recovering from a broken toe, I had to do the same thing when performing or teaching any kneeling techniques.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jan 31, 2011)

Manny said:


> The kicks I saw in this video are low so I want to ask, what are the targets for these kicks, groin or knee?
> 
> Manny


 
the general thought in Kenpo is that we do not kick above the waist, our own waist that is.
We will gladly kick our opponents in the head, but we will bring their head down to do so.
kicking above your own waist in a street situation where there are no rules is dangerous.
That being said there are plenty of kenpo people who still choose to and practice to kick high because they like too, not because its the best option.


----------

